
Little Languages (1995) - pcmonk
http://www.erasmatazz.com/library/the-journal-of-computer/jcgd-volume-9/little-languages.html
======
andai
Fascinating article.

------
wiz21c
hey, that's a chris crawford article... Anybody knowing what he's up to right
now ?

~~~
pcmonk
Interactive storytelling of some form, as usual. He still blogs regularly:
[http://www.erasmatazz.com/](http://www.erasmatazz.com/)

